# What is my Lp's that are worth more than holy graal there sacro saint round1



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If you can pick only five LP: into the heaven of heaven what would it be hmm?

Tell me?? because i want to know?

Here are mine:

*Gesualdo split whit Monteverdi first orange pressing 1952 westminster, this lp orgasmic, the skill of David Randolph are startling, telling, he resurated Gesualdo spirit nothing before this significant being done nothing afters even Gesualdo whit the Aldeous Huxley notice and conducted by Robert Craft, nope this gesualdo is even more epic than this one, deprofundis statement 5 star out of 5 or 10 out of 10, great vynil i can live whit schreshing of vynil, it's a rustic plate of 1952, like a bottle up ancient chateau lafitte , you betcha folks you betcha , in your wildest dreams.This Lp consciously make me more aware of monteverdi talents or skill as a composer and a just title of a major player in renaissance music.

Crécquillon on erato 1979 because it's a darn good vynil, it's crécquillon it's analogue you know in your heart you want it, is there more than this , well actually yes, you get Cabezon instrumental keyboard interlude on Crécquillon work now if you tell me you dont drool like a palvov dog?.. why do yah lie lol

Giovanni Pierre-Luigi da Palestrina '' missa sine nomine \ missa iste confessor, woaw man, nope i did not made any faustian pact over owning this , it was bought fare and square and expensive.The sleeve greyish blue like old pressing of the early 50, it was release in 1951, it own, it rule and overule, it as a soul of itself , yap that good, do you question my integrity, do i live in reality or REALITY.. lol for the love of god folks for the love please, says yes deprofundis, this lp an artefacts.

Minnesingher spruch (something something) vynil lunch on Eterna label R.D.A germany, top notch hard & resistant, we could says thick & robusted vynil, now whit all of this have you become of vynil fetishist, you have a nack for them hey, i can understand..probably release in the mid 60'' ,sweet oh sweet, best rendition of ars vetus, vous savez les franc-saliens, deprofundis pulled out a joke on history ahh yeah, for you guys.

Adam de la Halle Deutsch gramophone (archiv serie) 1951, this my friend is on heck of an Lp a tremendeous good thick & robust like me deprofundis, hahaha, deprofundis for the love of god ,behaved boy, release like these are like a landing on the moon.

*


----------

